# A few recipes



## Soutie (5/8/16)

I was browsing through the ejuice DIY subreddit and stumbled across a thread, it seems due to the upcoming FDA regs a couple of juice lines will be taking strain and one in particular, Gordona Vapes, has closed down and Has released their recipes to the community. 

Had a look through and it looks like some of these could be quite tasty. It Might be worth throwing a few of these together. A lot of FA, CAP and TFA. 

Should keep an eye out for more of this happening in the near future too. 

http://www.gordonavapes.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/8/16)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/16)

Thanks for this!

Some great sounding recipes there. 

And yip, I expect we will see quite a bit of retailers folding there, sadly.


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/8/16)

There % are way too high

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (6/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> There % are way too high
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yeah they are damned high, until you realize that all the percentages they post add up to 100% flavor concentration and ignore PG/VG/Nic addition. They want you to add that concentration at 10-15% to a premade base. 

The bloody yanks can't stick with the standard we are all used to... 

Time to get out some math guys


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/16)

Ya those percentages are for a flavour base.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/16)

So for example, if they say the recipe is good at 10%, divide the large percentages by 10.

So 23.8 FA Apple (flavour base)

÷10

=2.38% FA Apple (to make the recipe as we know it)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (6/8/16)

Wait, that formula works for 10%, but it doesnt seem right for others. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (6/8/16)

Groolberry cheesecake

39.5% - CAP New York Cheesecake (3.9%)
30.8% - TFA Blueberry Wild (3.8%)
11.0% - TFA Graham Cracker Clear (1.1%)
7.70% - FA Bilberry (0.7%)
6.60% - TFA Bavarian Cream (6.6%)
4.40% - CAP French Vanilla V2 (0.4%)

Seems plausible. Main notes are cheesecake and blueberry wild, the blueberry wild is q pretty mild flavor and then a dash of bilberry to give a slightly more natural flavor to the blueberry wild. Main cheese cake and and other flavors for nuance. 

The Bav cream does seem a tad high but depending on how it plays up against the blueberry it might work.


----------



## Soutie (6/8/16)

The videos also contain some nice flavor notes. They are worth a watch. The play with the orange in the Charlie's unicorn is interesting to say the least. 

The video explains it nicely and, although it isn't something that I have played with before, I will definitely experiment with in the future. Little tricks like that, if they work well, can really set a juice apart.


----------



## SAVaper (6/8/16)

Soutie said:


> I was browsing through the ejuice DIY subreddit and stumbled across a thread, it seems due to the upcoming FDA regs a couple of juice lines will be taking strain and one in particular, Gordona Vapes, has closed down and Has released their recipes to the community.
> 
> Had a look through and it looks like some of these could be quite tasty. It Might be worth throwing a few of these together. A lot of FA, CAP and TFA.
> 
> ...


Great. Thanks


----------

